# Fiance Visa processing times from the U.S.



## kat2014 (Mar 1, 2013)

It says on the UKBA's website that processing times from the U.S. are 2-3 months...but it seems that for some people it it taking much longer.

I have seen some people talking about priority service? Can someone explain that?
I would hate to plan a wedding and pay for everything only for the visa to not come in time....

Has anyone got the visa under the new rules in just 2-3 months...or is its taking longer for everyone?

We will have a pretty straightforward application which I plan on posting about later to get some advice, but all-in-all it shouldn't be a complicated situation.

Also, how long is the process to apply for further leave to remain once married?

Thanks your your responses...this is my first post.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forums!

Generally, applications from the US under new rules are taking in the region of 45 business days, or within 15 days if paying for the priority service. The priority service is more expensive, but it moves your application to the top of the pile.

The fiancé visa gives you a full 6 months in which to plan. When my partner applied, we allowed a 2-month window to prepare documents, submit her application, have her biometrics taken, then after acquiring the visa make the move (we estimated she would arrive in late December/early January). We were going to have a Register Office wedding, so I booked the first "identity check" appointment for the beginning of March, and the actual wedding a month later in April. That gave us an extra two months in case she was delayed, and if the worst happened and we needed to move dates, we knew we'd have an additional 2 months in which to rearrange on her visa. 

Once you are married, you can apply for FLR immediately. Again, you can pay for a premium same-day-appointment, or opt for the cheaper application by post (but this can take 4-10 months while they hold your passport and other identity docs so we recommend the premium appointment).


----------



## kat2014 (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks! 
Do you know how much more it costs for the priority? I did come across some of the NY processing times and it said 8 weeks for non priority right now which is not bad at all.

We are planning on having a wedding where my parents and some of my friends will fly over so I am mostly worried about them. I don't want them to buy tickets and rent a hotel room only for everything to be canceled.

What did you use as proof you were getting married if you planned it after she was already there...or do you not need proof of that? We were under the impression you had to prove your intent to marry.

Thanks again!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

kat2014 said:


> Thanks!
> Do you know how much more it costs for the priority? I did come across some of the NY processing times and it said 8 weeks for non priority right now which is not bad at all.
> 
> We are planning on having a wedding where my parents and some of my friends will fly over so I am mostly worried about them. I don't want them to buy tickets and rent a hotel room only for everything to be canceled.
> ...


Priority fee is extra $300. 
As for proof of intended marriage, something like booking confirmation, receipt for deposit for the ceremony and reception, appointment with registrar or clergy etc.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

We weren't planning on overseas family so it was a little easier in our case, but with a straight-forward application (ie no past visa refusals, overstays or deportations) and paying extra for priority, it's possible to guess date of arrival to within a couple of weeks. Using that guess, if you book your dates far into the fiancé visa's 6-month period, you should be pretty safe because US application processing is pretty dependable. 

For proof, we had an email confirmation and receipt for both the ceremony booking and a booking for the hotel venue after. We had no confirmation of the initial identity-check appointment though. We wrote down all three addresses, dates and times in a letter titled something like "Wedding Preparations and Bookings" and attached our two receipts (in the form of printed emails) plus the service booklet we'd been sent as part of the ceremony confirmation.


----------



## Maishr (Aug 16, 2013)

Hello,
Am in US with working visa. Can I apply for fiancé or spouse visa to go to UK and get married? Or it would be easy if my boyfriend comes to US to get married?
What would be the best fastest procedure?

Thank you all


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Usually faster and cheaper (in terms of visa fees) to get married in UK, as your partner doesn't need any special visa if he is British. Then you apply for spouse settlement visa in US, and once granted it gives you 33 months in UK, followed by a further leave of 30 months.


----------



## Newyorkaise (Nov 30, 2010)

Joppa, did you really mean it would be faster and cheaper to marry in the UK? Wouldn't it be the US where neither of them needed a special visa to marry?

As I understand it, most states do not have particularly onerous requirements for a couple to marry, whether they are legal residents or visitors to the country. A quick look at the relevant state's website will confirm what is needed in terms of identification, waiting times, cost, etc.

It's been a long week, so my apologies if I've misunderstood/misread what you're suggesting.


----------



## zhithebee (Jul 11, 2013)

Chiming in here to say that one of my biggest regrets was getting a fiance visa to the UK (it was denied). I wish I had known before then that you didn't need a visa to get married in the USA, would have saved me thousands!!

British husband came over to the US on passport (visa waiver program), we got our license, got married the same day, and it only cost us $35. Where I am, they only want to see identification and they don't care what country your partner is a citizen of as long as you are American.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I meant getting married in US!


----------



## Hopeful3 (Sep 9, 2013)

Thought I'd pop in...'bout time seeing as I've been lurking for months while sorting this Fiance Visa Lol! Firstly the site is fantastic, loads of information to be found, and I can't tell ya how helpful the timelines are to those of us anxiously watching our emails for a decision. :clock:

So here's where we are:
Biometrics Appt & Priority Settlement Application (Fiance Visa) Sent to Sheffield Office - 3/9/13
FedEx Tracking Confirms Delivery - 5/9/13
Email from Sheffield Office Stating Docs Arrived & Being Processed - 5/9/13
Email Stating Decision is Made - TBD (Will post soon :fingerscrossed: )

Something a little different from previous posts I've seen, in case it's of help to anyone...
Email confirming receipt was issued on the same day as the delivery of documents. I found this to be quite hopeful for a quick reply as many others have had a lapse btw delivery and confirmation from the Office. 
However, no timeline was given in the email. In fact, it stated the following which I've not seen in other threads:

"Your UK visa application has arrived safely at the UK Border Agency, Sheffield and is currently being processed.

Priority Service:

Your application will be placed in the front of the queue and assessed ahead of other non-priority visa applications. Please be aware that currently because of high numbers of applications we cannot guarantee the exact date that a decision will be made on your application.

Here's to hoping that is not a sign of a backlog in applications at the mo...


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Hopeful3 said:


> Thought I'd pop in...'bout time seeing as I've been lurking for months while sorting this Fiance Visa Lol! Firstly the site is fantastic, loads of information to be found, and I can't tell ya how helpful the timelines are to those of us anxiously watching our emails for a decision. :clock:
> 
> So here's where we are:
> Biometrics Appt & Priority Settlement Application (Fiance Visa) Sent to Sheffield Office - 3/9/13
> ...


It would probably be more useful if you posted this in the Timeline thread:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...0135-post-your-uk-visa-timeline-here-264.html


----------



## Hopeful3 (Sep 9, 2013)

Haha, oops....thanks. Redirected


----------

